# First go at Pop's Brine



## mdgirlinfl (Nov 28, 2016)

Trying Pop's brine for the first time.  I mixed up the following into 1/22 gal water:
1/2 cup salt
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1.5 tsp cure no. 1 pink salt
All level measurements.

Sealed with 1/3 of a skinned belly (3.8lbs) in brine (removing any air) for 11 days.  Left to dry over night in fridge.  Realized I may not have rinsed so I rinsed the next day and left overnight again to dry and form pellicle.
Started with 6 hours of smoke yesterday. Chamber temp was around 88-92 (best low I could go here)
Getting ready to run smoke again today 
Using hickory/Apple blend.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh yeah!!! Looking scrumptious!


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm concerned that I still may not have good airflow with the cold smoke accessory, even though I crack the ash drawer.  Smoke has a hint of staleness.  A little like ashtray.  I might try leaving the door a tad cracked (latch popped loose) on the mes30 to see if that keeps the smoke flowing and not getting stale. My vent is always wide open.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Nov 28, 2016)

Correction... I used the measurements in one half gallon NOT 1/22. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 28, 2016)

MDGirlinFL said:


> I'm concerned that I still may not have good airflow with the cold smoke accessory, even though I crack the ash drawer. Smoke has a hint of staleness. A little like ashtray. I might try leaving the door a tad cracked (latch popped loose) on the mes30 to see if that keeps the smoke flowing and not getting stale. My vent is always wide open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I dunno about leaving the MES door cracked... Is there any kind of inlet vent control on the cold smoker attachment? I'd think that would be a better option.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Nov 28, 2016)

Browneyesvictim said:


> MDGirlinFL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned that I still may not have good airflow with the cold smoke accessory, even though I crack the ash drawer. Smoke has a hint of staleness. A little like ashtray. I might try leaving the door a tad cracked (latch popped loose) on the mes30 to see if that keeps the smoke flowing and not getting stale. My vent is always wide open.
> ...



No other way besides the ash drawer trick.  If it is just a question of airflow and the vent is only so big, it seems the next logical step would be the door to increase airflow.  I'm still pretty darn new to smoke but the objective is to have smoke flow over the food and not be stagnant, right?  I am open to suggestions.  Maybe I am just over reacting and the staleness I text is normal part of cold (low temp) smoke ???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Nov 28, 2016)

Detect, not text


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

I put a fan in front of mine on low.

With the ash drawer open about 1/2"

It keeps the smoke circulating quite well.

I usually rely on a breeze to do that, but this will work when there is no breeze.













5-11-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 28, 2016






You can see the smoke is nice & light.













5-11-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 28, 2016






Hope this helps,

Al


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Nov 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I put a fan in front of mine on low.
> 
> 
> With the ash drawer open about 1/2"
> ...


Thanks Al, 
I just did a quick search of the thread regarding cleaning creosote because the interior is sticky and chips are getting hung up, plus I thought it might be the source of the stale smell.  I was alarmed to find a thread from 2014 that discussed that there may be a paint issue.  Upon beginning to clean the tube with hot water and a putty knife I found some creosote (as expected) but also the paint is also sticky, soft, bubbling and peeling.  I think that may be some of the issue.  Have you experienced this?  
I cleaned the tube inside and out the best I could along with the tube lid and the hinged lid to the unit (putty knife, no water on the body) and found he paint pulling away and most coming off.  I may reach out to Masterbuilt.  This seems very irregular.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

I've had mine for a couple of years & never noticed any paint peeling.

I responded to the above mentioned thread too.

Al


----------



## wurkenman (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 28, 2016)

MDGirlinFL said:


> Correction... I used the measurements in one half gallon NOT 1/22. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK, you threw me there!


MDGirlinFL said:


> No other way besides the ash drawer trick.  If it is just a question of airflow and the vent is only so big, it seems the next logical step would be the door to increase airflow.  I'm still pretty darn new to smoke but the objective is to have smoke flow over the food and not be stagnant, right?  I am open to suggestions.  Maybe I am just over reacting and the staleness I text is normal part of cold (low temp) smoke ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you're overreacting. The reason many of us let it "air" is to let the overly smokey smell mellow out.
You're on the right track....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2016)

You do know you can cold smoke bacon in a cardboard box right? 

Crack the door do whatever to get the smoke rolling through. My GOSM leaks like a sieve and does a fantastic job of pulling smoke through .

It'll all be good.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks. I'm a bit insecure and a worrier until I have some successes. (Then I'm probably over confidant) ha ha.


----------

